# 2006 PPSL Magic vs. Nets 7.10.06



## Real

<CENTER>*2006 Pepsi Pro Summer League​​*












*Orlando Magic @ New Jersey Nets*

*Monday, July 10th, 2006, *
*RDV Sportsplex, Orlando, FL*
*Start time approx. 20 minutes following end of Charlotte vs. Miami game*
*Web coverage: Njnets.com*


*Probable Starters:*
Click Picture for Player Profile
<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY></TBODY><TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TR align=middle><TD>*Name*</TD><TD>*Marcus Willaims*</TD><TD>*Antoine Wright*</TD><TD>*Eric Williams*</TD><TD>*Tamar Slay*</TD><TD>*Josh Boone*</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*PPG*</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*RPG*</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*APG*</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="50%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD>Key Reserves:</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TR align=middle><TD>*Name*</TD><TD>*Vonteego Cummings*</TD><TD>*Kennedy Winston*</TD><TD>*Sasa Zagorac*</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*PPG*</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*RPG*</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*APG*</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY></TBODY><TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD>







</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TR align=middle><TD>*Name*</TD><TD>*Gerry McNamara*</TD><TD>*Travis Diener*</TD><TD>*James Augustine*</TD><TD>*Marco Killingsworth*</TD><TD>*Darvin Ham*</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*PPG*</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*RPG*</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*APG*</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="50%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD>Key Reserves:</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TR align=middle><TD>*Name*</TD><TD>*Matt Walsh*</TD><TD>*Joe Shipp*</TD><TD>*Erik Daniels*</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*PPG*</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*RPG*</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*APG*</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
​

</CENTER>


----------



## Real

Those probable starters are questional at best. 

And JJ Redick is out of the summer league because of back troubles.


----------



## NetIncome

Nice work. very nice work.


----------



## HB

Good job Net2, am surprised that the Magic already inked Mcnamara and Augustine


----------



## da1nonly

this is the one that wont be on tv right?


----------



## netsfan5rule

how do you get the game on internet?


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th

> this is the one that wont be on tv right?


Apparently none of them will


----------



## Kid Chocolate

netsfan5rule said:


> how do you get the game on internet?


www.njnets.com is streaming live.


----------



## JCB

Nice job on the game thread Net2. :greatjob:


----------



## Charlie Brown

Are the Nets rookies ever going to pick numbers?

I swear the Nets are the last team to do this. :curse:


----------



## Kid Chocolate

Charlie Brown said:


> Are the Nets rookies ever going to pick numbers?
> 
> I swear the Nets are the last team to do this. :curse:


Well we haven't signed any yet have we?


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Great job Net2 on the Game Thread....I'm looking forward to see what the young guns can do....Even if it's just Summer Ball.


----------



## coolman

nice stuff


----------



## Fray

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Great job Net2 on the Game Thread....I'm looking forward to see what the young guns can do....Even if it's just Summer Ball.


Same here.


----------



## ly_yng

Anyone know where the link to the streaming video is? Having trouble finding it...


----------



## Real

ly_yng said:


> Anyone know where the link to the streaming video is? Having trouble finding it...


The cameras are not set up yet.

It's only Sunday.


----------



## ly_yng

Net2 said:


> The cameras are not set up yet.
> 
> It's only Sunday.


Touche.

You win this round, Batman...


----------



## Petey

... Can't beleive Tamar Slay was nabbed in the expansion draft.



-Petey


----------



## ghoti

I am now at Newark Airport, about to board a plane to sunny Orlando, Florida - home of the Pepsi Pro Summer League!

Even though I currently have no method of getting in, I may drive over there anyway.

Perhaps I can enjoy a beverage with Vonteego Cummings or hit the drive thrus with Marcus and Eric Williams.


----------



## Real

ghoti said:


> I am now at Newark Airport, about to board a plane to sunny Orlando, Florida - home of the Pepsi Pro Summer League!
> 
> Even though I currently have no method of getting in, I may drive over there anyway.
> 
> Perhaps I can enjoy a beverage with Vonteego Cummings or hit the drive thrus with Marcus and Eric Williams.


Good luck! And keep us updated on your adventures.


----------



## jarkid

let's go nets !! go , our rookies and sophmore.


----------



## HB

This is great though, something to look forward to during the week


----------



## Dare

is there a game time?


----------



## HB

Dare said:


> is there a game time?


3pm


----------



## GrandKenyon6

ghoti said:


> I am now at Newark Airport, about to board a plane to sunny Orlando, Florida - home of the Pepsi Pro Summer League!
> 
> Even though I currently have no method of getting in, I may drive over there anyway.
> 
> Perhaps I can enjoy a beverage with Vonteego Cummings or hit the drive thrus with Marcus and Eric Williams.


Next week I'll be the one boarding a plane to Orlando.


----------



## netsfan5rule

i want to see this game but i want to see if wright improved


----------



## Aurelino

OT: Bargnani had 10 fouls in 28 minutes the other night!


----------



## Petey

ghoti said:


> I am now at Newark Airport, about to board a plane to sunny Orlando, Florida - home of the Pepsi Pro Summer League!
> 
> Even though I currently have no method of getting in, I may drive over there anyway.
> 
> Perhaps I can enjoy a beverage with Vonteego Cummings or hit the drive thrus with Marcus and Eric Williams.


Not sure the games are open to the public.

-Petey


----------



## neoxsupreme

We've got this in the bag.


----------



## vinc3fo3

this is too good. the day the world cup ends. the nets (albeit the rooks) start playing. eat your heart out C++ camp/collegecourse for 8th graders!!

cout <<"GO NETS! ";


----------



## coolman

you guys are so stupid good job net 2 who says that you guys are gay


----------



## ThatNetGuy

I like some of the matchups ... EWil and Boone against Killingsworth and Augustine two guys I liked pre-draft. Would love to see Wright kick ***.


----------



## Vuchato

Aurelino said:


> OT: Bargnani had 10 fouls in 28 minutes the other night!


so, I guess you can't foul out?


----------



## NetIncome

Vuchato said:


> so, I guess you can't foul out?


Same thing last year. Channing Frye had 10 in a game. Other team gets a technical for every foul beyond six. Wright lived at the foul line in that game. If you check his stats for last summer, you'll see he scored a lot of foul shots, mainly because he was the designated foul shooter.


----------



## NetIncome

ghoti said:


> I am now at Newark Airport, about to board a plane to sunny Orlando, Florida - home of the Pepsi Pro Summer League!
> 
> Even though I currently have no method of getting in, I may drive over there anyway.
> 
> Perhaps I can enjoy a beverage with Vonteego Cummings or hit the drive thrus with Marcus and Eric Williams.


Pretend youre another Williams. Nets cant get enough of them.


----------



## NetIncome

HB said:


> This is great though, something to look forward to during the week


Ilic plays against Italy Wednesday in exhibition game...so there will be SIX games this week involving Net draft choices.


----------



## Grandson

The link to the video feed is here. 

Right now there are two guys walking on the court, very exciting.


----------



## Kid Chocolate

So the actual Nets game isn't until after the first 2 are over? I was under the impression all day that they had the 3 pm game until I looked at the schedule. Darn.


----------



## Jizzy

So when is the actual game starting roughly?


----------



## Kid Chocolate

the first game is at 3. the 2nd game is 20 minutes after that one ends. then the Nets play 20 min after that one ends. I would guess around at least 7 pm.


----------



## Jizzy

I'm curious to see hoe Rudy Gay plays. If he does become the next T-Mac, then Memphis has a hell of a player with them. They would also have an excellent slogan to. You've all heard of "I want to be Like Mike" referring to MJ well take a glance at this one.... "I want to be Gay"


----------



## jarkid

vinc3fo3 said:


> this is too good. the day the world cup ends. the nets (albeit the rooks) start playing. eat your heart out C++ camp/collegecourse for 8th graders!!
> 
> cout <<"GO NETS! ";


for(;
{
cout<<"nets no.1"<<endl;
}


----------



## Kidd Karma

Charlie Brown said:


> Are the Nets rookies ever going to pick numbers?
> 
> I swear the Nets are the last team to do this. :curse:


With 5 taken and 21 taken. I guess they're thinking long and hard about it...and who knows if the summer league number will be their number.


----------



## netsgiants

I'm saying this before any of the summer league games start, no matter how good or bad Wright/Williams/Boone play... keep into consideration its summer league! Don't say Marcus is the next Kidd if he has 10 assist or Boone is awful if he scores 6 points.


----------



## BG7

Don't get your hopes up. You don't actually get to see the game with the webcam feed. You see movement for about 2 seconds than it freezes for 10, and you just hear balls bouncing and sneakers squeeking. Then you get another 2 seconds of movement and so on. It has to be the ****tiest feed ever.


----------



## Netted

Jizzy said:


> I'm curious to see hoe Rudy Gay plays. If he does become the next T-Mac, then Memphis has a hell of a player with them. They would also have an excellent slogan to. You've all heard of "I want to be Like Mike" referring to MJ well take a glance at this one.... "I want to be Gay"


If he starts playing really well I wouldn't be surprised if he pulled a Nene and shortened his name to just Rudy. :laugh:


----------



## netsgiants

sloth said:


> Don't get your hopes up. You don't actually get to see the game with the webcam feed. You see movement for about 2 seconds than it freezes for 10, and you just hear balls bouncing and sneakers squeeking. Then you get another 2 seconds of movement and so on. It has to be the ****tiest feed ever.


just tried it.. isnt working for me either


----------



## Netted

sloth said:


> Don't get your hopes up. You don't actually get to see the game with the webcam feed. You see movement for about 2 seconds than it freezes for 10, and you just hear balls bouncing and sneakers squeeking. Then you get another 2 seconds of movement and so on. It has to be the ****tiest feed ever.


Yeah.... it's ****!


----------



## netsgiants

This Is Awful **** The Pepsi Summer League, **** The Orlando Practice Facility, **** The Yes Network


----------



## elsaic15

its that bad?


----------



## fiElDy

this is ****ed up ****


----------



## Treeman

It's pretty smooth for me...


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th

Here we go!!

I so nervous


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th

My only problem is I kind find AW, MW, or JB

??


----------



## Treeman

Who The Hell Is Who?


----------



## ThreeOfAKind

...the hell...are we white or blue?


----------



## njkidd05

MarionBarberThe4th said:


> My only problem is I kind find AW, MW, or JB
> 
> ??


They're not on yet. Heres the schedule:
PEPSI PRO SUMMER LEAGUE SCHEDULE (Orlando, FL – RDV Sportsplex)

Date Game Time (ET) Teams 
July 10 
1 3 p.m Chicago vs. Indiana 
2 * Charlotte vs. Miami 
3 ** * Orlando vs. New Jersey * 
July 11 
1 3 p.m. Miami vs. New Jersey 
2 * Indiana vs. Orlando 
3 ** Chicago vs. Charlotte 
July 12 
1 3 p.m. Charlotte vs. Orlando 
2 * New Jersey vs. Indiana 
3 ** Miami vs. Chicago 
July 13 
1 3 p.m. Charlotte vs. New Jersey 
2 * Chicago vs. Orlando 
3 ** Miami vs. Indiana 
July 14 
1 11 a.m. New Jersey vs. Chicago 
2 * Orlando vs. Miami 
3 ** Indiana vs. Charlotte

* indicates 20 minutes following completion of Game 1
** indicates 20 minutes following completion of Game 2
Home team listed first


----------



## kdub

sloth said:


> Don't get your hopes up. You don't actually get to see the game with the webcam feed. You see movement for about 2 seconds than it freezes for 10, and you just hear balls bouncing and sneakers squeeking. Then you get another 2 seconds of movement and so on. It has to be the ****tiest feed ever.


Are you ****ing kidding me? This feed is awesome! It's smooth, clear, pretty good res (can watch full screen fine), and sound isn't bad either.

Pretty sweet deal.


----------



## Netted

Nets don't play until around 7:00.

First game is Chicago vs. Indiana, then Charlotte vs. Miami AND THEN the Nets vs. Orlando.


----------



## bballfreak524

The Nets game will be on at 7. This is the Indiana and Chicago game. The video quality is terrific but we are going to have major problems recognizing the players.


----------



## Netted

kdub said:


> Are you ****ing kidding me? This feed is awesome! It's smooth, clear, pretty good res (can watch full screen fine), and sound isn't bad either.
> 
> Pretty sweet deal.


It's much better now than it was earlier.


----------



## kdub

Netted- said:


> It's much better now than it was earlier.


Ah, I see. My bad.


----------



## ThreeOfAKind

Well I feel like a moron....

I thought the game was at 3!


----------



## netsgiants

It freezes every 2 seconds
this feed is awful for me


----------



## FastbreakNJ

Chicago in White, Indiana in Blue (I can tell by #45 Luke Schenscher). 

Players to watch: Chicago-Tyrus Thomas #32 and Thabo Sefolosha #20.
Indiana- Danny Granger #33, James White #0, Shawne Williams #4, and Taylor Coppenrath #53


----------



## kdub

LOL at the zoom in on the score board. Nice touch.


----------



## Guest

HB said:


> Good job Net2, am surprised that the Magic already inked Mcnamara and Augustine


WHERE DO YOU SEE THAT THEY WERE ACTUALLY SIGNED??!?!?!?!? they weren't!! they're simply on the summer league team that doesn't mean they're on the pro nba team!!!

sign gerry mcnamara for the nets!!


----------



## NJ Grand NJ

lol i thoguht the nets were playing, i was looking for marcus and antoine for like 5 minutes straight


----------



## kdub

peg182 said:


> WHERE DO YOU SEE THAT THEY WERE ACTUALLY SIGNED??!?!?!?!? they weren't!! they're simply on the summer league team that doesn't mean they're on the pro nba team!!!
> 
> sign gerry mcnamara for the nets!!


Hbwoy is right. Check magic's website.


----------



## netsgiants

advice, if you use firefox open it in iexplore.


----------



## netsgiants

someone dunked on someone... lol


----------



## kdub

Sure are a lot of fouls in SL.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

The Feed is Great.....To bad I have no idea who is who....It's like I'm watching my local YMCA full court games on the Web...lol


----------



## kdub

Nice steal, break, and pass by some guy in white.


----------



## kdub

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> The Feed is Great.....To bad I have no idea who is who....It's like I'm watching my local YMCA full court games on the Web...lol


Yeah I wonder what brand webcam they use. It's pretty good.


----------



## FastbreakNJ

Just check the rosters. So far Thomas #32 and Thabo #20 look pretty good for Chicago (White).


----------



## Guest

kdub said:


> Hbwoy is right. Check magic's website.


well...yeah james augustine...NOT gerry mcnamara. he's getting signed by the nets. :biggrin:


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th

LOL

I was rooting for the blues

I was getting into it too


Can someone find out before hand what color well be and the jersey numbers of the guys we need to see?


----------



## HB

I am going to miss some of the games, can someone please tell me how Shawne Williams and James White look so far


----------



## netsgiants

wonder if there will be any halftime entertainment :joke:


----------



## FastbreakNJ

Yeah, I hope they post the Nets player numbers. It's the only way you can really follow who's who for this game.

http://www.nba.com/magic/news/06summerleague_rosters.html


----------



## netsgiants

Ofcourse the Nets are the only ones who dont.


----------



## netsgiants

delete whoops


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

HB said:


> I am going to miss some of the games, can someone please tell me how Shawne Williams and *James White * look so far


What team drafted Flight?


----------



## NJ Grand NJ

^Hes on the pacers...


----------



## Real

I can't view anything, when I open it up it's just a blank black screen.

Help!


----------



## HB

Yup NJ Grand is right. The feed looks really good, am impressed. The NBA should really look into this


----------



## HB

Net2 said:


> I can't view anything, when I open it up it's just a blank black screen.
> 
> Help!


Are you using Firefox, if so switch to IE


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

NJ Grand NJ said:


> ^Hes on the pacers...


Well that sucks.... :curse: ....of all the teams he's a Pacer "Cry Baby Central".


----------



## Real

HB said:


> Are you using Firefox, if so switch to IE


I'm using IE


----------



## HB

Net2 said:


> I'm using IE


Oh boy, ummm you might wanna check your cookies or check the help center on that player


----------



## Real

HB said:


> Oh boy, ummm you might wanna check your cookies or check the help center on that player


It said to adjust it to medium high, and it is, still not working.


----------



## netsgiants

Net2 said:


> I'm using IE


 Are you on an apple?


----------



## Real

netsgiants said:


> Are you on an apple?


No I'm on windows.


----------



## netsgiants

Net2 said:


> No I'm on windows.


I don't know why then, maybe your media player?


----------



## Real

netsgiants said:


> I don't know why then, maybe your media player?


I've got Windows Media Player 10.


----------



## netsgiants

No idea then bro.


----------



## Treeman

Net2 said:


> I've got Windows Media Player 10.


I HAVE YOUR FIX....I think

If you have videos somehwere downloaded on your computer open that up in windows media player. If nothing shows up...that is fine. then open up this live streaming video. it should show up now.


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

Anyone know the aproximate time of when the game starts? Um.. how long is summer league games? 20 min after each end so.... summer league =2 hrs? Then 20 min after 3:00 + another summer league then ours would be 7:40 pm?


----------



## spork65

Thabo looks pretty good in the open court and hit a nice trey, but coughed it up pretty easily under pressure. Kind of Zoran-esque. Tyrus just went coast to coast and finished with pretty slam -- he looks crazy athletic for his size, but I don't know if he's bulky enough to be an NBA 4 (yet). Schenscher looks awful. No one on Indiana is standing out but it's harder to read their white-on-black numbers on a tiny screen. If you watch right now you get to see the scoreboard and the halftime clock slowly ticking down. That's your halftime entertainment.


----------



## da1nonly

Okay, I'm watching, but al I see is the scoreboard


----------



## Real

Treeman said:


> I HAVE YOUR FIX....I think
> 
> If you have videos somehwere downloaded on your computer open that up in windows media player. If nothing shows up...that is fine. then open up this live streaming video. it should show up now.


Where do I go to open live streaming video?


----------



## Treeman

At least the half time is only ten minutes long.


----------



## BG7

Thabo looks like the best two guard in the draft easily. His handles are amazing.

Even though Ty Thomas has 9 points, he has been ****ty all around.


----------



## HB

sloth said:


> Thabo looks like the best two guard in the draft easily. His handles are amazing.
> 
> Even though Ty Thomas has 9 points, he has been ****ty all around.


How many 2 guards have you watched so far from the draft to come to that conclusion


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

How long is each qtr?


----------



## Real

KiddFan4eva5 said:


> How long is each qtr?


10 minutes.


----------



## JCB

KiddFan4eva5 said:


> How long is each qtr?


 10 min I think


----------



## Real

This sucks so bad...


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

Is this the first summer league game today or second?


----------



## HB

^First

Supposedly there is a player on the Pacers' squad called Jimmy 'snap' Hunter. Apparently he is a really good player, NBA quality.


----------



## netsgiants

1st


----------



## njkidd05

Hey I was just wondering, why isn't Hassan Adams on our SL team?


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

njkidd05 said:


> Hey I was just wondering, why isn't Hassan Adams on our SL team?


I think hes injured!


----------



## da1nonly

He injured something. 


I'm not watching this. I'd rather watch the Knicks one at 11


----------



## njkidd05

KiddFan4eva5 said:


> I think hes injured!


Oh okay, thanks


----------



## Real

I tried copying and pasting the hyperlink to the video and running it on WMP, but it didn't work, says ther codec isn't supported.

Anyone have any other ideas?


----------



## njkidd05

KiddFan4eva5 said:


> I think hes injured!


Oh okay, thanks. THats what I thought but I wasn't sure


----------



## Treeman

Net2 said:


> Where do I go to open live streaming video?


njnets.com front page


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

Net2 said:


> I tried copying and pasting the hyperlink to the video and running it on WMP, but it didn't work, says ther codec isn't supported.
> 
> Anyone have any other ideas?


Why do u want to run it on windows media player?


----------



## Real

Treeman said:


> njnets.com front page


Then it goes back to the black screen again.


----------



## Stretcherino7

*Anybody Watching The Game?*

I am sitting in my cubicle at work and trying to sneak in a few minutes of the game here and there.

There are no names on the jerseys, so I don't know which team is the Nets, and I don't know who the home/away teams are , so I don't know who is winning! Also, there are no names on the jerseys so I have no idea who the heck is playing! It pretty funny to watch...It has the feel of a pickup game at a local gym...few fans, no commentators, no flashy stats - just pure basketball.

GO NETS!!!!!!!!!

If you are a die hard fan, you are rooting for the Nets in these games. I know I am!


----------



## da1nonly

Net2 said:


> I tried copying and pasting the hyperlink to the video and running it on WMP, but it didn't work, says ther codec isn't supported.
> 
> Anyone have any other ideas?


That won't work. I tried copying it and downloading it through a streaming video downloader, it does't work since this vid is constantly upadated. This works for other vids at www.nba.com though


----------



## JCB

*Re: Anybody Watching The Game?*

That's not our game.


----------



## Stretcherino7

*Re: Anybody Watching The Game?*

Are you serious?? The Nets website says the game covage starts at 3PM. I figured that was us. Oh man, thats hilarious. I would not have known unless you pointed that out. I am still going to watch anyway.


----------



## JCB

*Re: Anybody Watching The Game?*



Stretcherino7 said:


> Are you serious?? The Nets website says the game covage starts at 3PM. I figured that was us. Oh man, thats hilarious. I would not have known unless you pointed that out. I am still going to watch anyway.


 nah, lol. It's the Bulls vs. the Pacers. 

Our game starts later tonight, probly around 7.


----------



## BG7

I'm watching it through Windows Media PLayer.


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

*Re: Anybody Watching The Game?*



Stretcherino7 said:


> I am sitting in my cubicle at work and trying to sneak in a few minutes of the game here and there.
> 
> There are no names on the jerseys, so I don't know which team is the Nets, and I don't know who the home/away teams are , so I don't know who is winning! Also, there are no names on the jerseys so I have no idea who the heck is playing! It pretty funny to watch...It has the feel of a pickup game at a local gym...few fans, no commentators, no flashy stats - just pure basketball.
> 
> GO NETS!!!!!!!!!
> 
> If you are a die hard fan, you are rooting for the Nets in these games. I know I am!



Home wears white and away dark color! So thats how u know whos winning! for the players just try ur best to fugure out whos who! I guess check boxscore at end of game to see the official stats!


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

sloth said:


> I'm watching it through Windows Media PLayer.


How??


----------



## JCB

sloth said:


> I'm watching it through Windows Media PLayer.


 As well as me. 

I don't know why it's not working for you Net2.


----------



## Real

JCB said:


> As well as me.
> 
> I don't know why it's not working for you Net2.


How did you open it.


----------



## NetIncome

*Re: Anybody Watching The Game?*

Buffering...buffering...buffering.


----------



## Stretcherino7

*Re: Anybody Watching The Game?*

Your not missing much, especially since I was informed that it is not the Nets game.


----------



## eddymac

Its pretty boring to watch. Its only one camera angle. :curse:


----------



## slymongoose

*Re: Anybody Watching The Game?*

you didn't think about looking at the longer thread about the summer league? 
there is a thread like 10 pages long right on here.
that would probably be a good place to check for info on today's game(s).


----------



## Real

*Re: Anybody Watching The Game?*

I'd love to watch the game..


----------



## slymongoose

how do people still not know about hassan adams?
it has been discussed a zillion times.
too bad though.
i bet he would be good in helter skelter summer league situations.


----------



## NetIncome

its not that people dont know about him. Its that the Nets two first round picks were such steals that people forgot there was a second round pick. his injury and lack of availability the day after the draft have further obscured the situation.


----------



## slymongoose

no i meant know about the injury.
every few days people ask where he is.


----------



## JCB

Net2 said:


> How did you open it.


 I just clicked the link on the Nets home page.


----------



## slymongoose

but that is true-with how high functional big men go in the draft, i don't get how people could be down on boone. he is big and pretty proven. what is to complain about at so low a pick?


----------



## fruitcake

is this the nets game thats on right now?

its home-85, guests 88


----------



## fruitcake

now guests lead 88-87 with exactly 1 min to go.


----------



## Real

Well I can see right now I ain't going to get to watch the game.

So I'm off to watch Rescue Me on DVD and play NBA 2K6. Peace.


----------



## seamusk

folks having difficulty getting the feed might need to turn off their pop-up blocker. That is what I had to do.


----------



## fruitcake

wow what a shot

wow

somebody with a crazy three, its 90-88 for the home side with 19 seconds left

whoever is number 1 (on the home team) is a good passer


----------



## fruitcake

game over.


----------



## lukewarmplay

it's low res enough so i can't really make out the numbers. just a little commentary would be great- just someone saying the names of the players!


----------



## HB

So any definitive time of when the Nets game comes on


----------



## Jizzy

I hope I don't miss the Nets game later tonight.


----------



## Dare

Hey Guys,
I'm looking at a close up of a SCOREBOARD and listening to the sweet sound of squeaky sneakers...
what am I doing wrong/why not seeing the games?
Thanx for the help in advance


----------



## HB

Dare said:


> Hey Guys,
> I'm looking at a close up of a SCOREBOARD and listening to the sweet sound of squeaky sneakers...
> what am I doing wrong/why not seeing the games?
> Thanx for the help in advance


Game is over. The next one will start in a couple of minutes


----------



## Dare

Oh, gotcha. when I saw the clock running, I thought I was missing something..
Maybe I'm just bored or Net-starved, or need medical attention, but I had a pretty zen-moment just now staring at the scoreboard shot for 5 minutes...eerily peaceful.


----------



## phatman0

Dare said:


> Oh, gotcha. when I saw the clock running, I thought I was missing something..
> Maybe I'm just bored or Net-starved, or need medical attention, but I had a pretty zen-moment just now staring at the scoreboard shot for 5 minutes...eerily peaceful.


lol, same thing happened to me, i shut down the tv, and just stared at a scoredboard, and i found inner peace :biggrin:


----------



## justasking?

What time is the Nets game?


----------



## phatman0

7 i think


----------



## netsgiants

The webcam is perfect if your not doing to much, otherwise if your trying to do 5 things it lags.


----------



## Kievitt13

so who is this playing right now?


----------



## netsgiants

miami (white) bobcats blue. HOLY **** MAY IS SKINNY!


----------



## netsgiants

full screen it. So much easier to tell difference of players.


----------



## Netted

netsgiants said:


> miami (white) bobcats blue. HOLY **** *MAY IS SKINNY*!


Not surprising. The guy's a professional now. I expect him to be very good. He's a winner.


----------



## netsfan5rule

the carma veiw sucks, you can't even see, full screen comes in blury, this sucks


----------



## Real

I've got VIDEO!!!


----------



## furnace

Ok I'm watching the game, it's 22 Guest, Home 15. Is this still Miami vs Charlotte?


----------



## netsfan5rule

furnace said:


> Ok I'm watching the game, it's 22 Guest, Home 15. Is this still Miami vs Charlotte?


yeah


----------



## furnace

Is that Adam Morrison wearing 35 for the Bobcats?


----------



## FastbreakNJ

Charlotte: Felton #20, Ryan Hollins #18, May #42, Morrison #35

Miami: Gansey #21, Pittsnogle #41, Dorell Wright #20

Some players to watch for...


----------



## phatman0

could anyone tell me whose on the roster for the bobcats?


----------



## netsgiants

hire kelly triupucka for the summer league announcers :joke:


----------



## phatman0

bobcats are blue miami is white, morrison is playing


----------



## furnace

Morrison not doing so well...missing alot of easy shots...


----------



## Kidd Karma

furnace said:


> Morrison not doing so well...missing alot of easy shots...


....probably a case of the butterflies, a rookie playing for MJ will have that.


----------



## AJC NYC

nets


----------



## GrandKenyon6

Sean May has impressed, though he's had some careless turnovers. He's an excellent offensive player though. He's got a feathery touch all the way out to the 3 point line and has an excellent post game. He reminds me of a bigger Corliss Williamson.


----------



## L

So who won our game:clown:
I hate the nba video.


----------



## Nets1524512

I am getting a black screen....is it because the bandwidth has been used up? If someone is watching it in Windows Media Player...can you give me the direct link to the video...so I dont have to watch through the NBA.com video player.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Real

Nets1524512 said:


> I am getting a black screen....is it because the bandwidth has been used up? If someone is watching it in Windows Media Player...can you give me the direct link to the video...so I dont have to watch through the NBA.com video player.
> 
> Thanks in advance


I had the same problem

http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-liv...agic_060502.asx

After I opened it I magically got video.


----------



## HB

Net2 said:


> I had the same problem
> 
> http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-liv...agic_060502.asx
> 
> After I opened it I magically got video.


^Are you sure thats the right link


----------



## elsaic15

what game is it right now is it the nets game yet


----------



## Real

HB said:



> ^Are you sure thats the right link


I clicked it, and I'm watching the game right now.

Charlotte in black vs. Miami in white right?


----------



## Nets1524512

Hey Net2...thanks alot...but that link has the "..." in the middle and gives me nothing...can u repost the full link? I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Aurelino

Nets1524512 said:


> Hey Net2...thanks alot...but that link has the "..." in the middle and gives me nothing...can u repost the full link? I would really appreciate it.


Right click and "copy link location."


----------



## Nets1524512

Aurelino said:


> Right click and "copy link location."



Its not a shortened or compacted version of the URL....The link Net2 provided literally has "..." in it

There should be an e (I think) after the "liv" in the URL..instead there are periods and then the address continues


----------



## Real

It should work now.

http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/11191/300_nba-orlandmagic_060502.asx


----------



## Nets1524512

Net2 said:


> It should work now.
> 
> http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/11191/300_nba-orlandmagic_060502.asx



Thanks alot man....This is great.


----------



## kconn61686

did the nets game begin yet? if not, does anyone know when?


----------



## Real

kconn61686 said:


> did the nets game begin yet? if not, does anyone know when?


Did not begin yet.

I'd say within the hour it will.


----------



## phatman0

does anyone else think adam looks.....lazy?


----------



## Charlie Brown

phatman0 said:


> does anyone else think adam looks.....lazy?


He isn't a high energy guy, wasn't in college and won't be in the NBA.


----------



## da1nonly

Who's on our roster?


----------



## slymongoose

da1nonly said:


> Who's on our roster?




take a look around, man.
pleny of info on the roster has been discussed on this forum as well as links to other sites with the information.


----------



## HB

Who is the guy in the pony tail? He plays with a lot of energy


----------



## da1nonly

slymongoose said:


> take a look around, man.
> pleny of info on the roster has been discussed on this forum as well as links to other sites with the information.


sigh, but I dont feel like it.


----------



## slymongoose

the ponytailed dude is walter hermann, i think.
SF from argentia via euroleagues, i think.
high energy-not sure how skilled, though...
he was on the argentinean championship team.


----------



## Nets1524512

Looks like we are the only team that didnt supply the Summer League people with our players uniform numbers.


----------



## Nets1524512

Tough loss for the Heat. Riley must be pissed.


----------



## HB

Thanks Sly. I take it the Nets are next


----------



## Noodfan

256 kbps is more like a pain. :curse:


----------



## belarus

da1nonly said:


> sigh, but I dont feel like it.


lol, just open the first page of this thread


----------



## GM3

Under 19 minutes to tip off


----------



## justasking?

Net2 said:


> It should work now.
> 
> http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/11191/300_nba-orlandmagic_060502.asx


Great! Thank you very much.


----------



## da1nonly

belarus said:


> lol, just open the first page of this thread


ok thanks. I hope Wright does well


----------



## netsgiants

i'd much rather watch warmups then the clock.


----------



## JCB

Doesn't that scoreboard look nice? lol :biggrin:


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th

Why am I getting commercials?

lol


----------



## 7M3

wow were srsly the only ****ing team without the numbers listed


----------



## BG7

You should be able to watch the webcam at night too. The Orlando Sheriff's Office will be watching the webstream to see if Marcus Williams comes in at night to steal the camera.


----------



## Aurelino

7M3 said:


> wow were srsly the only ****ing team without the numbers listed


I don't even care. We'll be able to identify Wright, Williams, Boone and Tamar.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

I feel like it's New Year's Eve watching the clock count down...LOL


----------



## ZÆ

just got home, did it start? all I see is a score board


----------



## HB

sloth said:


> You should be able to watch the webcam at night too. The Orlando Sheriff's Office will be watching the webstream to see if Marcus Williams comes in at night to steal the camera.


Ouch


----------



## 7M3

sloth said:


> You should be able to watch the webcam at night too. The Orlando Sheriff's Office will be watching the webstream to see if Marcus Williams comes in at night to steal the camera.


this is probably the most awkward attempt at humor ive ever seen.

lol i remember when you posted ur picture


----------



## Charlie Brown

Why is there a time difference between the two links?


----------



## njnets21

THE TAKEOVER said:


> just got home, did it start? all I see is a score board


its counting down to the beginning of the game. why we cant watch the warmups is beyond me.


----------



## AND1NBA

Why does the clock keep stopping damnit?! Let start the game already!


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th

sloth said:


> You should be able to watch the webcam at night too. The Orlando Sheriff's Office will be watching the webstream to see if Marcus Williams comes in at night to steal the camera.


 :naughty: 



(45 people on this thread for a summer league game)


----------



## Real

Let's play a game:

How much is that scoreboard worth?

I say 5 grand.


----------



## Jizzy

Did the game start yet?


----------



## Drew

Jizzy said:


> Did the game start yet?


No, but it's about to. Less than five minutes now.


----------



## njnets21

Net2 said:


> Let's play a game:
> 
> How much is that scoreboard worth?
> 
> I say 5 grand.



haha i'll say 6500.


----------



## AND1NBA

OK the clock been stuck on 8:28 for the past 5 minutes already.


----------



## ZÆ

njnets21 said:


> haha i'll say 6500.


I say 6501


----------



## Jizzy

njnets21 said:


> haha i'll say 6500.



I'll say 6501


----------



## njnets21

AND1NBA said:


> OK the clock been stuck on 8:28 for the past 5 minutes already.


no it hasn't, you need to reload or something. mine says 1:14.


----------



## njnets21

Jizzy said:


> I'll say 6501


you *******, lol


----------



## Noodfan

AND1NBA said:


> OK the clock been stuck on 8:28 for the past 5 minutes already.


Not for me. 1:09


----------



## AND1NBA

20 seconds!


----------



## Real

THE TAKEOVER said:


> I say 6501





Jizzy said:


> I'll say 6501


Great minds think alike.


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th

I think I clicked away or something, I just watched 6 minutes of highlights of the 06 finals


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Game Time!


----------



## njnets21

Gametime = Now


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th

Here we go
What color jersey are we?

I think the only player Ill be able to spot is Boone, cant miss him


----------



## Real

Go Nets!!


----------



## njnets21

MarionBarberThe4th said:


> Here we go
> What color jersey are we?
> 
> I think the only player Ill be able to spot is Boone, cant miss him



we're navy


----------



## JCB

Marcus wearing number 1


----------



## ZÆ

I'm not going to be posting because im recording it


----------



## JCB

Nets win tip.

Williams with the TO :curse:


----------



## Real

Marcus Williams throws the pass away.


----------



## AND1NBA

Stupid Marcus. Threw the ball out of bounce on the first play


----------



## njnets21

THE TAKEOVER said:


> I'm not going to be posting because im recording it



i wish i knew how to record it. at least someone is though.


----------



## Drew

JCB said:


> Marcus wearing number 1


Boone wearing number 2


----------



## Jizzy

Some black guy!!!!!!!


----------



## Real

2-0 magic


----------



## netsfan5rule

nice pass willams, did you see that pass assist me


----------



## HB

Was that Wright


----------



## Jizzy

Marcus with the beautiful pass to Boone


----------



## Kid Chocolate

Williams to Boone!


----------



## Real

What kind of D was that?


----------



## AND1NBA

Marcus with some passing magic


----------



## JCB

Williams with a sick pass to Boone.

Dunks it!


----------



## Kid Chocolate

who's #34? the real dark black guy


----------



## Real

Travis Diener for 3


----------



## JCB

Our D sucks

Williams to someone.

Travel on that person.

I can't tell who anyone is, damn it!


----------



## SwampDragons

Could be Eric Williams


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Beautiful Pass.....Jkidd 2.0....Marcus Williams dat is.


----------



## JCB

Once again, we let them score.

Williams misses a three.

They hit a three.


----------



## Real

Magic have come out firing.


----------



## JCB

We turn the ball over.

Williams pushes it.

Nails a foul line jumper!


----------



## Jizzy

Boone is not playing any defense or running the court


----------



## HB

That Marcus can pass


----------



## Real

Augustine from Orlando is impressive.


----------



## JCB

Williams with some sick passing


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Marcus with another ill pass....


----------



## JCB

Marcus turns the ball over.


----------



## triple_double

can someone give me the numbers for the rookies for the nets


----------



## AND1NBA

Who's coaching? Cartwright?


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

I really hope nodbody is going crazy from watching this game...lol


----------



## JoeOtter15

somebody for 3


----------



## JCB

Williams passes to someone who hits a three. Was that Wright? I can't tell.


----------



## HB

Just watching Marcus you can tell he is better than everyone else on the floor


----------



## Charlie Brown

Is Wright playing?


----------



## GM3

Williams is looking good

Down 2


----------



## AND1NBA

We're winning 15 to 13?


----------



## JCB

Williams scores.

We're called for a foul.


----------



## GM3

Charlie Brown said:


> Is Wright playing?


Yes, I think he has 5 points, think.


----------



## Kidd To Carter515

are we winning?


----------



## JCB

Does anyone see Wright? Is he wearing number 2? I can't go to full screen for some reason.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Marcus on fire.....I think that was Wright or Tamar?


----------



## njnets21

15-15....we're the guest by the way.


----------



## JCB

Nvm about Wright.


----------



## 7M3

marcus williams is dominating this game


----------



## Kid Chocolate

Wright is wearing 21, just looks like 2, he hit the 3.


----------



## HB

Nice!!!


----------



## AND1NBA

JCB said:


> Does anyone see Wright? Is he wearing number 2? I can't go to full screen for some reason.


 #21


----------



## JoeOtter15

alley oop layup


----------



## Charlie Brown

Let me be the first to say, I <3 Marcus Williams. :cheers:


----------



## njnets21

JCB said:


> Does anyone see Wright? Is he wearing number 2? I can't go to full screen for some reason.


wright is wearing 21, but he subbed out a minute ago.


----------



## JCB

Marcus with the board.

Alley-Oooop!!!


----------



## 7M3

alley oop from marcus

i have him down for 6 dimes so far


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

The Fast Break was run pretty good right there.


----------



## JCB

njnets21 said:


> wright is wearing 21, but he subbed out a minute ago.


 Yea. I saw him after I typed that. lol


----------



## JCB

Grab the board guys! :curse:

TO on the Magic.

Subs in for us.


----------



## Charlie Brown

Is that Eric Williams wearing forty something?


----------



## da1nonly

We're home or guest? black or white?


----------



## GM3

njnets21 said:


> wright is wearing 21, but he subbed out a minute ago.


Hes still on the court and looking good so far IMO.


----------



## Jizzy

Who did Marcus throw the alley oop to?


----------



## Lord-SMX

JoeOtter15 said:


> alley oop layup


 what color are we????


----------



## 7M3

looks like marcus (#1) was just subbed out for #0


----------



## njnets21

da1nonly said:


> We're home or guest? black or white?


we are guest and navy


----------



## GM3

Tamar Slay is 44, still the same hair cut after all these years.


----------



## HB

Lol was that Vaughn Jr with the ball pressure


----------



## JCB

We're up 20-15.


----------



## Lord-SMX

who are we against?


----------



## njnets21

GM3 said:


> Hes still on the court and looking good so far IMO.


he subbed out for less than a minute


----------



## njnets21

Lord-SMX said:


> who are we against?


orlando


----------



## Kid Chocolate

we are the dark

Marcus Williams 1
Josh Boone 2
Antoine Williams 21

Guessing: Vonteego Cummings 20
Eric Williams 45?


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

A lil sloppy right now, but at least the effort is there.


----------



## justasking?

Hi guys. Just got in. So are we the dark or the light colored unis?


----------



## da1nonly

njnets21 said:


> we are guest and navy


Okay, thanks.


----------



## GM3

1st Quarter done. were up 22-17


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Good D...Whoever u were....lol


----------



## GM3

Nets wearing the dark navy.


----------



## JCB

END 1st.

22-17, Nets


----------



## GM3

Williams was looking to run the break a lot, I like it.


----------



## da1nonly

Hows wright doing?


----------



## SwampDragons

Marcus looks good. Boone looks out of shape- not running the floor too hard.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

So far Marcus looks very impressive running the point....Anyone else?


----------



## GrandKenyon6

Marcus looks fantastic.


----------



## Jizzy

Josh Boone is playing like ****.


----------



## Lord-SMX

ooh **** we winnin ***** (i just got home)


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th

MArcus looking nice so far

maybe a little slow on D though


----------



## 7M3

williams is the reason were winning. guys a great decisionmaker and knows how to run an offense


----------



## HB

Tssk tssk tssk, and Marcus is the one with the 14% body fat. Boone passive again


----------



## GM3

Why the Boone bashing, I thought he did a good job on D.


----------



## BrooklynNets81

Foul of Dwayne Wade! unreal


----------



## Jizzy

Was that Wright with the 3 ball?


----------



## Lord-SMX

whos' the mofo taking all those jumpers/?


----------



## AND1NBA

Who is that guy with the frow on the Magic?! Had a sick dunk then a sick block! WOW


----------



## Lord-SMX

is wright 22?


----------



## njnets21

is 22 tamar slay? he started so i thought it might be him. anyone know?


----------



## HB

Lol this Marcus will be fun to watch and frustrating too


----------



## njnets21

no wright is his normal 21


----------



## Jizzy

Josh Boone sucks.


----------



## JCB

Marcus to someone. Out of bounds. We retain possession.

Boone active around the glass. I'm liking that.


----------



## AND1NBA

WOW almost 80 people on here for a summer league game.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

I like how Marcus is always looking to pass when attacking the whole.....He keeps his options open until the very last minute....Until a passing lane opens up.


----------



## Noodfan

AND1NBA said:


> WOW almost 80 people on here for a summer league game.


All hungry nets fans.


----------



## JCB

Boone woulda had that tip in of the other guy didn't touch it.


----------



## njnets21

has anyone figured out who 22 and or 34 are?


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Jizzy said:


> Josh Boone sucks.


 Jizzy already starting.....Be Ezy.....Boone has been attacking the glass hard and I like that.


----------



## Lord-SMX

damn it, my dl isn't doing good


----------



## Jizzy

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Jizzy already starting.....Be Ezy.....Boone has been attacking the glass hard and I like that.



LOL. I'm just anxious to see what these two rooks can bring. I'm judging them to hard.


----------



## JCB

Marcus has impressed with his passing skills.

They hit a three. 

Boone with a nice pass to Eric Williams. He scores


----------



## Charlie Brown

MWill has a nice shot.


----------



## NJ Grand NJ

marcus is a TRUE point guard...


----------



## GM3

Tied at 30.


----------



## DeezNets

Diener looks pretty impressive.


Boone looks 100% better on the offensive end then Collins does. He is much faster.


----------



## JCB

Time out Magic.

Ties a 30.


----------



## DeezNets

Marcus Williams look like a man amongst boys out there. He is doing whatever he wants.


----------



## ThreeOfAKind

Marcus has been quite impressive with his shot.

I like Boones passing and rebounding ability.

Marcus needs to play more under control. You can tell he has great court vision and passing ability, but we don't always need to be hitting home runs. Singles will be fine.


----------



## GM3

njnets21 said:


> has anyone figured out who 22 and or 34 are?


34 is Antonio Meeking


----------



## netsgiants

All i wanna see is an infatic block by Boone


----------



## pinoyboy231

hey just got home where can i see the game?


----------



## HB

Boone isnt running as hard as he should, but he has quick feet and he passes very well. He doesnt move like a 6'10 guy.


----------



## JCB

Timeout us.

Magic up 5.


----------



## SwampDragons

Boone has potential- he just looks a little out of shape. Wright looks solid.


----------



## Jizzy

pinoyboy231 said:


> hey just got home where can i see the game?



At www.njnets.com , pinny.


----------



## pinoyboy231

all im seeing is 35-30 is there a time out?


----------



## pinoyboy231

Jizzy said:


> At njnets.com, pinny.



thanks


----------



## Drew

pinoyboy231 said:


> hey just got home where can i see the game?


go to nba.com/nets and click on Live 2006 Pepsi Pro Summer League Games


----------



## SwampDragons

Marcus can play- we have our back up PG!!!


----------



## 7M3

marcus again
so steady
just takes what hes given


----------



## JCB

Wright inbounds the ball.

Marcus hits the jumper.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Marcus has a very nice J...Better then I thought.


----------



## pinoyboy231

is the video quality lagging cause mine is delayed


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th

Boone was gettin beat by that bald guy a little, but the way he moves w/o the ball on O has been impressive IMO


----------



## HB

Eric Williams is a black hole on offense


----------



## 7M3

great find from marcus on the break


----------



## BrooklynNets81

Who is 50?


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Good look Marcus up the court to Wright I believe.


----------



## JCB

Eric Williams with the board.

Marcus misses.

Magic miss.

Wright fouled. Going to the line for 2.


----------



## ThreeOfAKind

Who's #50? I'm quite impressed.


----------



## MrCharisma

I just got in to see 3 minutes left in the 1st until now and man Marcus Williams looks great out there. He looks a season vet. His jumper seems automatic and he doesn't seem to force the shot and seems to only shoot when he man is laying off of him. He threw a nice ahead lob to some guy (44 was it?)

Josh Boone hasn't done much since i tuned it...getting a deflection here or there on the boards but nothing to speak of just yet. I'm just really thrilled with the way Williams is playing...I think we may finally have a more than capable backup.

Has Antoine done anything so far?


----------



## GM3

Wright missed two FTs, damn.


----------



## JCB

Wright misses the 1st.

MIsses the 2nd.

We get the ball back off the miss.


----------



## netsgiants

ThreeOfAKind said:


> Who's #50? I'm quite impressed.


i like him too, hes good and hustles.


----------



## SwampDragons

Boone can dunk in traffic- that is something we don't have at the PF/C position


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Boone with the Man DUNK...Jizzy I think he heard u....lol


----------



## JCB

Boone with the dunk? Couldn't tell.


----------



## SwampDragons

Eric Williams is solid in the post


----------



## ThreeOfAKind

To answer my own question I think #50 might be Meeking. He looks like him.


----------



## JCB

They score.

Eric Williams is a MAN BEAST! Screamin'


----------



## SwampDragons

Still struggling w/ FTs though


----------



## SwampDragons

I think that #50 is Eric Williams


----------



## JCB

Eric with the board.

Timeout.

We're up 1.


----------



## netsgiants

50 has an additude like Mark Jackson lol a screamer


----------



## 7M3

Marcus Marcus Marcus
Hes Just So Patient


----------



## HB

Marcus works that pick and roll to perfection. Kristic will benefit frm that. Collins not so much,


----------



## ThreeOfAKind

Plays a bit like MJax, too. I like what I see from him. Very aggressive, plays hard, fights in the post. 

Most impressive player of the game for me.


----------



## Jizzy

Watching Marcus handle the ball is so exciting. It's like he sees passing lanes and openings others can't see.


----------



## JCB

Marcus is an awesome passer.


----------



## SwampDragons

SwampDragons said:


> Still struggling w/ FTs though


Eric and Josh that is


----------



## belarus

Our FT % is horrible...


----------



## GM3

Wright still playing good D.

His shot has definetly improved.


----------



## ThreeOfAKind

Im going to disagree with everyone and say that Im unimpressed with Marcus (besides his shot). He is forcing things FAR too much. Really playing out of control out there.


----------



## Jizzy

Marcus for 3!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 7M3

marcus makes his first truly poor pass, hes moves off the ball and nails a three!


----------



## belarus

ThreeOfAKind said:


> Im going to disagree with everyone and say that Im unimpressed with Marcus (besides his shot). He is forcing things FAR too much. Really playing out of control out there.


TRADE MARCUS!!!


----------



## LionheartVlll

Can someone plz tell me if Wright is on the floor and if he is wat # he is?


----------



## GM3

ThreeOfAKind said:


> Im going to disagree with everyone and say that Im unimpressed with Marcus. He is forcing things FAR too much. Really playing out of control out there.


I disagree, he is looking fo the open guy, running the break and is playing some good D.


----------



## JCB

Wright with the foul.


----------



## BrooklynNets81

Wright is #21


----------



## njnets21

LionheartVlll said:


> Can someone plz tell me if Wright is on the floor and if he is wat # he is?


21


----------



## 7M3

ThreeOfAKind said:


> Im going to disagree with everyone and say that Im unimpressed with Marcus (besides his shot). He is forcing things FAR too much. Really playing out of control out there.


youre out of your mind. hes initiating all our offense, hes played great. kinda slow on d tho


----------



## Jizzy

Marcus with the beauty


----------



## Aurelino

Marcus everywhere.


----------



## GM3

Wright goes out.


----------



## HB

Passing while falling, amazing! This guy is TRULY the steal of the draft


----------



## netsgiants

i feel a little better bout the Nets future right now.


----------



## 7M3

Goddamn! See That ****!


----------



## JCB

Marcus with a sick pass to Eric. 

AND 1!


----------



## GM3

Halftime down

41-40


----------



## SwampDragons

ThreeOfAKind said:


> Im going to disagree with everyone and say that Im unimpressed with Marcus (besides his shot). He is forcing things FAR too much. Really playing out of control out there.



Usually are more TOs in summer league. He plays with a high IQ.

We need a roster with numbers!


----------



## 7M3

oh! #0 almost sunk it at the half


----------



## JCB

Eric misses the free throw. No surprise.

ooooo, we almost hit that at the buzzer.


----------



## njkidd05

Anyone with some halftime stats?


----------



## netsgiants

sign 50 NOW!


----------



## LionheartVlll

njnets21 said:


> 21


Thanks! LETS GO NETS!


----------



## JCB

43-41 at the half. We are up.


----------



## Jizzy

GM3 said:


> Halftime down
> 
> 41-40



We are up, buddy.


----------



## 7M3

i ****in love this ****


----------



## belarus

So far i'm impressed with two guys (both Williams) - Marcus and Eric. Boone - sucks...


----------



## HB

Eric Williams should play in the league. BUT his FT issues are going to be a huge huge problem considering he is going to be fouled so much.


----------



## ThreeOfAKind

He shows flashes of a truly great point guard. But I think he needs to pull in the reigns a little bit. I'm not saying he hasn't been one of the best players (if not THE best) on the floor, but this IS a summer league game. He makes a lot of thread-the-needle kind of passes.

3 of which were of the bad variety.


----------



## GM3

JCB said:


> 43-41 at the half. We are up.



My video just stopped at the camera, though it was halftime my bad.


----------



## MrCharisma

When I first saw number '0' check in I thought it could be Jeff McInnis but then I realized the Nets probably told him to stay away from the summer league team too.


----------



## Netted

Joining late. Are Nets in blue? What are Marcus and Boone's #s?


----------



## Jizzy

HB said:


> Eric Williams should play in the league. BUT his FT issues are going to be a huge huge problem considering he is going to be fouled so much.



What are your feelings toward Boone, Hbwoy? I thought he was sluggish, slow and seemed bored in the first half.


----------



## reganomics813

These guys are Nets alright, a low scoring tight game with no signs of perimiter defense and some really silly turnovers. Kidding! The Williamses are outa of control! Sign Eric ASAP! Marcus is nice, that jumper will be so helpful for our bench.


----------



## MrCharisma

Netted- said:


> Joining late. Are Nets in blue? What are Marcus and Boone's #s?


Marcus #1
Boone #2
Wright #21


----------



## pinoyboy231

how long is halftime?


----------



## Treeman

I just started to watch near the beginning of the second quarter and I gotta say Marcus Williams seems really good. I only saw him miss one shot. I've seen a great pass when he was driving it in and then dishing it to one of the big men. But, I didn't see anything from Josh Boone in nearly one whole quarter.


----------



## GrandKenyon6

Josh Boone looks horrid. Marcus Williams looks phenomenal though. Wright was meh. But Marcus. Damn. He has great court vision. He made some beautiful passes. He also knows when to look for his shot and his jumper is pretty nice. He's got excellent handle as well. He looks slow on defense though, but he was really impressive in that half.


----------



## HB

ThreeOfAKind said:


> He shows flashes of a truly great point guard. But I think he needs to pull in the reigns a little bit. I'm not saying he hasn't been one of the best players (if not THE best) on the floor, but this IS a summer league game. He makes a lot of thread-the-needle kind of passes.
> 
> 3 of which were of the bad variety.


Am sorry but you will just have to live with that. If you control his game anymore, then your changing who he is. He played that way under Calhoun who is the most disciplined coaches in the game, and he let him do whatever he wants. Thats the way he excels. Am sure he can tone some of that down, but you dont want to make drastic changes in his game.


----------



## JCB

GM3 said:


> My video just stopped at the camera, though it was halftime my bad.


 it is halftime.


----------



## GM3

ThreeOfAKind said:


> He shows flashes of a truly great point guard. But I think he needs to pull in the reigns a little bit. I'm not saying he hasn't been one of the best players (if not THE best) on the floor, but this IS a summer league game. He makes a lot of thread-the-needle kind of passes.
> 
> 3 of which were of the bad variety.


I agree with half of what your saying. This is the summer league and we really shouldnt be putting too much stock into this. I like how he is playing, looking to run and the open man. His passing is his strenght and he should play off it.


----------



## HB

Jizzy said:


> What are your feelings toward Boone, Hbwoy? I thought he was sluggish, slow and seemed bored in the first half.


He does seem bored. But two things excite me, his footwork and his passing. He could probably guard perimeter players for short stretches. The motivation thing is going to be a big issue though


----------



## netsgiants

who's 50 i still don't know!


----------



## Jizzy

How was Eric Williams in the first half? It seemed alot of you guys liked him.


----------



## Treeman

request: what number is ERIC WILLIAMS?


----------



## JCB

netsgiants said:


> who's 50 i still don't know!


 Eric Williams


----------



## SwampDragons

netsgiants said:


> sign 50 NOW!


Eric Williams has game- and he can finish in the paint. He also sets a mean pick.


----------



## ThreeOfAKind

HB said:


> Am sorry but you will just have to live with that. If you control his game anymore, then your changing who he is. He played that way under Calhoun who is the most disciplined coaches in the game, and he let him do whatever he wants. Thats the way he excels. Am sure he can tone some of that down, but you dont want to make drastic changes in his game.


I'm not asking him to change who he is. There's just no need to try and throw a lob on every single fast break even if its not there. That's not going to fly during the regular season.

I saw him play many times at UCONN and if you look at my past posts, before the Nets selected him, I said that Marcus Williams would be the 3rd best pro in the draft.

I'm not down on Marcus Williams. I would just like to see a little more control.


----------



## JCB

Jizzy said:


> How was Eric Williams in the first half? It seemed alot of you guys liked him.


 Was good. Lots of energy. Finishes strong. Free throws suck, big time.


----------



## Aurelino

ThreeOfAKind said:


> He shows flashes of a truly great point guard. But I think he needs to pull in the reigns a little bit. I'm not saying he hasn't been one of the best players (if not THE best) on the floor, but this IS a summer league game. He makes a lot of thread-the-needle kind of passes.
> 
> 3 of which were of the bad variety.


PGs who are blessed with good court-vision do take more risks than others. Imagine when Marcus gets to play with his real team, and runs the offense as a backup. Once they get comfortable with each other and the offense, it'll get even better.


----------



## HB

ThreeOfAKind said:


> I'm not asking him to change who he is. There's just no need to try and throw a lob on every single fast break even if its not there. That's not going to fly during the regular season.
> 
> I saw him play many times at UCONN and if you look at my past posts, before the Nets selected him, I said that Marcus Williams would be the 3rd best pro in the draft.
> 
> I'm not down on Marcus Williams. I would just like to see a little more control.


Good point, he is a bit flashy. But I think having guys like Vince and RJ on the wings should make those look good.


----------



## HB

I am so ****ing happy right now. No more Jacque Vaughn, Hallelujah! :biggrin:


----------



## SwampDragons

The Nets have another PG on their roster who is pretty good controlling tempo- but who makes some bad turnovers...he's been pretty good for us.


----------



## JCB

1 minute left until the 2nd half.


----------



## belarus

SwampDragons said:


> The Nets have another PG on their roster who is pretty good controlling tempo- but who makes some bad turnovers...he's been pretty good for us.


how many TOs had Marcus in the first half? 1? 2?


----------



## reganomics813

2nd half!


----------



## 7M3

yeah what is this to bs? he turned the ball over twice by my count


----------



## JCB

Wright with the nice D on the inbounds.


----------



## ThreeOfAKind

7M3 said:


> yeah what is this to bs? he turned the ball over twice by my count


I didnt see anyone say anything about turnovers, just that he needed to pull in the reigns a bit.


----------



## JCB

Boone with the board.

Game tied at 43.


----------



## belarus

BTW, i want to see Wright shooting more. I want to see his summer work that has been discussed here alot


----------



## JCB

Travis fouled by Marcus.

Hits 1st free throw.

Hits 2nd.


----------



## HB

Augustine looking very active


----------



## 7M3

marcus is being doubled off the pick and roll and its leaving the screener wide open


----------



## JCB

Offensive foul on the Magic.


----------



## Dare

was that Boone with help Defense,,,recovery to his man and a block?


----------



## JCB

Marcis with another nice pass. 

Foul on Orlando.

We're up 2.


----------



## Real

Nooooo defense on that play.


----------



## JCB

Magic score.

We're up 1?

Marcus with an oop attempt. Broken up.

They score.


----------



## Dare

who's 34 on the magic...lil'man makin us look silly


----------



## JCB

Boone, what was that?


----------



## ThreeOfAKind

I get the feeling I'm going to get very pissed off at Josh Boone this year. And I really want to like him, too. He seems like a nice kid.


----------



## JCB

We're down 3.

Timeout us.


----------



## HB

Sloppy D


----------



## HB

Dare said:


> who's 34 on the magic...lil'man makin us look silly


Yuta Tabuse. He always plays good in the summer league


----------



## JCB

Our D = uke:


----------



## Dare

who's 34 on our team? I like the shot and ability to get t the stripe?


----------



## JCB

Wright drives.

Kicks to Boone.

He scores.


----------



## JCB

Boone with the board. He is fouled by someone.

Our ball.

Boone tried an up-and-under. Didn't work out too well.


----------



## JCB

Boone misses the 1st FT.

Misses 2nd. 

Josh is making me mad.


----------



## Real

Home Run Derby is sucking right now...


----------



## 7M3

cash money


----------



## JCB

Marcus nails a three.

Anyone else impressed with his shooting so far?


----------



## HB

LOL too good.


----------



## 7M3

cash money again


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Marcus has really impressed me with his J.....Our backup PG has arrived everyone.


----------



## Dare

Marcus is stokin' it!


----------



## SwampDragons

Marcus still looking good- his shot is solid despite the reports from college


----------



## belarus

Marcus's level is way above this summer league


----------



## JCB

Timeout Magic.


So far, I'm really liking Marcus, but not so much Boone. Boone seems a little nervous.


----------



## NetIncome

JCB said:


> Marcus nails a three.
> 
> Anyone else impressed with his shooting so far?


40% beyond the arc last two years.


----------



## HB

And somewhere Isiah is crying


----------



## NBASCOUT2005

How do I get the dang feed? It does play on NBA TV broad band. I've been to the magic website. What gives? Helppppp!


----------



## 7M3

his shot was excellent all last year. he made huge strides going into his junior year with his j


----------



## NJ Grand NJ

Wright needs the ball more.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Holy crap. Almost 500 posts and 80 members viewing the thread for a summer league game? Somewhere, Petey is very proud.


----------



## Dare

iS 21 Wright? whoeveer is missin' wide open j's...


----------



## 7M3

antoines playing tight


----------



## Real

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Holy crap. Almost 500 posts and 80 members viewing the thread for a summer league game? Somewhere, Petey is very proud.


Where is he? Getting maintenance done?


----------



## JCB

Wright misses a three. C'mon Antoine.


----------



## SwampDragons

Marcus looks like his shorts might land him a fine- just above the ankles!


----------



## JCB

Eric Williams can be heard a mile a way. lol. Guy is loud.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Net2 said:


> Where is he? Getting maintenance done?


 Probably getting new fans put in, I heard his CPU was overheating.


----------



## 7M3

guy on the magic with the fro has nice defensive instincts


----------



## SwampDragons

Good hard foul- they need an enforcer willing to do that


----------



## Real

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Probably getting new fans put in, I heard his CPU was overheating.


Ah


----------



## Cameron Crazy

Marcus williams is really good should help them out!


----------



## belarus

Wright is the same Wright we saw last year... disappointing


----------



## JCB

AW turns the ball over. Damn it Antoine.


----------



## HB

Is that really Antoine? He looks so much better


----------



## Cameron Crazy

Alley Oop!


----------



## belarus

HB said:


> Is that really Antoine? He looks so much better


lol. is this a joke?


----------



## ThreeOfAKind

HB said:


> Is that really Antoine? He looks so much better


Sarcasm?


----------



## HB

7M3 said:


> guy on the magic with the fro has nice defensive instincts


I think thats Eric Daniels


----------



## Jizzy

Antwoin looks horrible.


----------



## BrooklynNets81

Offensive flow changes dramatically when MWill is out


----------



## seamusk

Does Antoine look better or same as last year?


----------



## JCB

Marcus dribbles too much with his left hand,


----------



## belarus

seamusk said:


> Does Antoine look better or same as last year?


same ****


----------



## JCB

seamusk said:


> Does Antoine look better or same as last year?


 same


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

ThreeOfAKind said:


> Sarcasm?


 I would hope so.


----------



## MrCharisma

Marcus Williams...this guy is shooting the lights out!


----------



## Jizzy

Marcus with the trifecta!!!!!!


----------



## NetIncome

JCB said:


> Marcus dribbles too much with his left hand,


Oh stop.


----------



## 7M3

Whwat_who!


----------



## JCB

Marcus nails another three. Dayum.


----------



## reganomics813

seamusk said:


> Does Antoine look better or same as last year?


Same, he's a defensive guy.


----------



## HB

ThreeOfAKind said:


> Sarcasm?


LOL what do you all think :biggrin:


----------



## JCB

NetIncome said:


> Oh stop.


 He does. Especially on that play I was watching. The defender was all over him, and all he did was dribble with his left.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Silky Smooth Lefty does it again.


----------



## ThreeOfAKind

reganomics813 said:


> Same, he's a defensive guy.


I'd say his play has been pretty OFFENSIVE. Hah. Yes, I said it. What are you going to do?


----------



## SwampDragons

A lot of teams are going to be sorry they passed on Marcus.


----------



## Dare

Was that E. Williams with the SWAT??!?!?!?


----------



## reganomics813

Haha G-Mac blows.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Is any one elses NBA TV Lagging here and starting to act up?


----------



## reganomics813

ThreeOfAKind said:


> I'd say his play has been pretty OFFENSIVE. Hah. Yes, I said it. What are you going to do?



Once I get done vomiting i'll think of somthing.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

ThreeOfAKind said:


> I'd say his play has been pretty OFFENSIVE. Hah. Yes, I said it. What are you going to do?


 ziiinnnng!


----------



## HB

Who is 33 for the Nets?

How many assists and points does Marcus have?


----------



## MrCharisma

Marcus staying composed while the defender applied the pressure in the backcourt...then he finds the open white guy for the easy 3 (I don't know his name)


----------



## JCB

END 3rd.

67-65, Nets.


----------



## 7M3

HB said:


> Who is 33 for the Nets?
> 
> How many assists and points does Marcus have?


he must have 10 dimes by now, and i imagine hes coming up on 20 points

ill guess 17 and 10


----------



## Jizzy

HB said:


> Who is 33 for the Nets?
> 
> How many assists and points does Marcus have?




I think Zargon Zargacic is #33


----------



## Dare

Eric Williams...is he #45? How's he been as a whole tonight?


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th

Wright is like the most seasoned guy there, yet he still looks like he doesnt belong


----------



## belarus

MrCharisma said:


> Marcus staying composed while the defender applied the pressure in the backcourt...then he finds the open white guy for the easy 3 (I don't know his name)


Zagorac?


----------



## Aurelino

#50


----------



## HB

7M3 said:


> he must have 10 dimes by now, and i imagine hes coming up on 20 points
> 
> ill guess 17 and 10


 :biggrin: So are you finally sold on Marcus 7M3


----------



## Kid Chocolate

33 has to be Sasa Zagorac. Only white guy on the roster.


----------



## HB

Aurelino said:


> #50


LMAO!!!!

Wooohooo I am past 12000 posts


----------



## MrCharisma

Bad hands by Josh, fumbled a pass on his way to the rim.


----------



## Real

Nice pass by M. Williams but Boone loses it out of bounds.


----------



## reganomics813

Josh is nervous as all gewt out. He's fumbled a few of Marcus' passes he'd normally catch and throw down.


----------



## MrCharisma

OH MY GOD...who was that white guy who just posterized JOSH?!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

I don't know why Wright doesn't play aggressive....He still seems tentative......You would think Marcus was the 2nd year player and Wright was the rookie.


----------



## HB

Oh My God!!!!


----------



## Jizzy

Oh my goodness gracious. Poor Josh.


----------



## Real

Aw ****


----------



## JCB

Boone intercepts the oop attempt on D.

Marcus is fouled.

Marcus misses the jumper.



Holy ****. That was sick.


----------



## HB

MrCharisma said:


> OH MY GOD...who was that white guy who just posterized JOSH?!


I dont even know if James Augustine is white. But that was NASTY!


----------



## reganomics813

and Josh just got postered.


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th

MrCharisma said:


> Marcus staying composed while the defender applied the pressure in the backcourt...then he finds the open white guy for the easy 3 (I don't know his name)


----------



## 7M3

HB said:


> :biggrin: So are you finally sold on Marcus 7M3


always have been you all just acted like idiots


----------



## Jizzy

7M3 said:


> always have been you all just acted like idiots




LOL and we were the ones who made that idiotic thread about Marcus with no point?


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th

How sick of a dunk? I missed it


----------



## 7M3

Jizzy said:


> LOL and we were the ones who made that idiotic thread about Marcus with no point?


no u were the ones who took it srsly


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Well if you're going to try and be a shot blocker....That'll happen from time to time...Still that was a posterization!


----------



## HB

7M3 said:


> always have been you all just acted like idiots


Lol classic 7M3, I kinda suspected that though. He probably will get overrated on here, but really whats not to like. He is better than anything the Nets have of the bench at that position right now.


----------



## MrCharisma

HB said:


> I dont even know if James Augustine is white. But that was NASTY!


Man Josh has a lot of work to do...I hope he proves the scouts that question is passion and motivation wrong this year.


----------



## HB

^Boone has no jumper, heck Collins will take some of those open looks. The Nets definitely need another big man.


----------



## 7M3

looks like boone either has no j or hes too scared to shoot it


----------



## Jizzy

Cmon Josh. Do something out there.


----------



## Lord-SMX

HB said:


> ^Boone has no jumper, heck Collins will take some of those open looks. The Nets definitely need another big man.


 everyone knows that his game isnt' half court offense. He plays best in the full court.....


----------



## SwampDragons

I am disappointed in Wright- he needs to be more assertive on offense


----------



## MrCharisma

Josh just showed quick feet by guarding the smaller guard on the perimeter.


----------



## 7M3

thats who you need to be running the pick and roll with


----------



## HB

Sigh* Marcus is soooo much fun to watch


----------



## Dare

who hit the last open J? and who took the charge?


----------



## Jizzy

Josh and Antwoin are huge dissapointments so far.


----------



## ThreeOfAKind

Did we ever figure out who little Jacque Vaughn aka #20 was?


----------



## Aurelino

HB said:


> Sigh* Marcus is soooo much fun to watch


He must have more than 10 dimes in the game.


----------



## Tersk

Can someone help me out

I'm watching - someone tell me some notable players (I take it your dark)


----------



## HB

At least Antoine hasnt been scared to take it to the hole


----------



## MrCharisma

I can't wait to the start of the Nets season. Marcus Williams could be the real thing!

David Wright has 11 homers so far in the derby...only 5 Outs too.


----------



## HB

Tersk said:


> Can someone help me out
> 
> I'm watching - someone tell me some notable players (I take it your dark)


Marcus Williams- 1
Eric Williams- 50
Josh Boone- 4
Antoine Wright- 21


----------



## reganomics813

To all other pg's on our summer league team, go home. Signed Marcus Williams.


----------



## 7M3

thats it marcus always looking up the floor


----------



## Real

OT: But David Wright is absolutely destroying the HR Derby.

14 bombs in 6 outs.


----------



## Jizzy

Learn how to rebound, Josh!! Damn


----------



## Aurelino

Taht was a Kidd-like 3-quarter court pass!


----------



## justasking?

Marcus has been so fun to watch. He will be huge for the Nets.


----------



## NBASCOUT2005

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Is any one elses NBA TV Lagging here and starting to act up?


Yes, I get audio but otherwise a slow slide presentation. I reduced the security level to a trusted site on the internet options setting on my 56K, but couldn't find performance speed - I think it is at automatically detect connection speed, but I'm not sure. Anyhow, I can hear but no action. A slow as mollasses slide show!


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th

I hope we dont lose, I got money on this game


----------



## 7M3

we might have a fun finish


----------



## HB

Bad!


----------



## HB

Are the Nets home?


----------



## Jizzy

I want Eric Williams on this team. The guy can rebound, his tough as nails and can score inside with some good D.


----------



## Dare

IT"S A BARN BURNER IN ORLANDO......Get the women and Children!


----------



## reganomics813

Just imagine Marcus feeding Nenad and RJ instead on Winston and Williams. Oop I just drooled on myself.


----------



## 7M3

i wanna see the nets try to run marcus off the ball for a three op.


----------



## Jizzy

Marcus for 3!!!!!!!


----------



## HB

star!!!!


----------



## 7M3

um
nevermind
or he could just pullup


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th

!!!!!


----------



## MrCharisma

A 3 IN DE FACE by Williams...he's clutch too!


----------



## belarus

HAH MArcus can't shoot? Fcuk ya all


----------



## HB

They won


----------



## ThreeOfAKind

Eric Williams Is Officially A Beast!


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th

I hope marcus makes the team


----------



## justasking?

Kid is amazing.


----------



## HB

MarionBarberThe4th said:


> I hope Eric makes the team


Thats what you meant


----------



## furnace

Who are 50 and 20?


----------



## MrCharisma

HB said:


> They won



Aren't we up 84 to 80?


----------



## Dare

We can't say enough about Marcus...but it looks like Eric Williams was the other (BIG)Bright Spot of the game?
No?


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th

I hope L. frank is watching


----------



## furnace

Marcus Williams for 3!!!


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Did anyone else just see Wright and Marcus joking around? Good sign right there.


----------



## HB

MrCharisma said:


> Aren't we up 84 to 80?


Ooops sorry meant the Nets won

Furnace 50 is Eric Williams, dont know who 20 is


----------



## 7M3

im gonna guess 24 and 13 for marcus
anyone else?


----------



## Aurelino

Wright has thrown some nice passes around the basket.


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th

Is Ghoti coverin the post game press confrence?




> Did anyone else just see Wright and Marcus joking around? Good sign right there.


Looks like he has a good repport(sp?) with all the guys


----------



## ThreeOfAKind

7M3 said:


> im gonna guess 24 and 13 for marcus
> anyone else?


28 and 11


----------



## 7M3

he actually may have more dimes but im going conservative


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC*

Nets win...I can't wait to see Marcus on the court with VC & RJ on the wings....I think I just wet myself...lol


----------



## SwampDragons

It is good to see the team win. Orlando seems to have some decent talent on their team too.


----------



## JCB

7M3 said:


> im gonna guess 24 and 13 for marcus
> anyone else?


 sounds about right. 

He played amazing.


----------



## seamusk

i'm glad to hear marcus may be the real deal. I really look forward to Kidd being able to sit and not have it just be time to drain points off of our lead.


----------



## justasking?

His talent level is way beyond the others' talent on the court tonight. He was amazing. I hope that Josh picks up soon.


----------



## SwampDragons

Marcus will help the second team scoring in a big way- getting points himself and getting easy baskets for others. I don't think we'll realize just how much we were missing by having a good back up PG until this year.

You can't help but to be excited after this game!


----------



## pinoyboy231

where can we see the box score?


----------



## SwampDragons

justasking? said:


> His talent level is way beyond the others' talent on the court tonight. He was amazing. I hope that Josh picks up soon.



Josh was pretty solid on the boards and defense. He needs to learn to roll to the basket on the pick and roll- he was open several times.


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th

Marcus has a smooth shot too.

He really is going to fit well

and he passes out of the double very nicely

can handle back court pressure

has great vision and overall court awarness

Looked a little slow on D though

and threw up one ugly lay up attempt. Other than that it was all good


----------



## SwampDragons

pinoyboy231 said:


> where can we see the box score?


I don't know if there will be one- email on the blog at NJNETS.com asking for the roster and the box score.


----------



## spork65

pinoyboy231 said:


> where can we see the box score?


There'll be recap here. I don't know about a box score


----------



## HB

With the way Wright played today, Adams might have a very good chance to take away his minutes


----------



## pinoyboy231

spork65 said:


> There'll be recap here. I don't know about a box score



thanks man


----------



## Dumpy

SwampDragons said:


> Josh was pretty solid on the boards and defense. He needs to learn to roll to the basket on the pick and roll- he was open several times.


I thought Josh showed some good defense, even went after some loose balls. He also threw a number of screens, which is hard to do in summer league because no one really knows what anyone else is going to do. He seemed tentative going for rebounds, though. A couple times #35 crashed the boards and stole them away from him; that's probably the fault on whoever should have been boxing out #35. He did seem to head for the basket every time a shot went up, though, looking for the rebound. 

Don't make Josh into something he's not. He has no jump shot, and hits about 50% of his free throws. Judge him like you would Collins. I think he is a Collins without a jump shot, but who can score from underneath and get some rebounds.


----------



## reganomics813

SwampDragons said:


> It is good to see the team win. Orlando seems to have some decent talent on their team too.


Meh, they were alright. Augustine is a nice player, and Diener loves to shooty. Nobody else on their team was all that amazing. Marcus and Eric had their way with far inferior competetion tonight, not to take anything away from either of them but the Magic weren't all that good at all.


----------



## reganomics813

Dumpy said:


> I thought Josh showed some good defense, even went after some loose balls. He also threw a number of screens, which is hard to do in summer league because no one really knows what anyone else is going to do. He seemed tentative going for rebounds, though. A couple times #35 crashed the boards and stole them away from him; that's probably the fault on whoever should have been boxing out #35. He did seem to head for the basket every time a shot went up, though, looking for the rebound.
> 
> Don't make Josh into something he's not. He has no jump shot, and hits about 50% of his free throws. Judge him like you would Collins. I think he is a Collins without a jump shot, but who can score from underneath and get some rebounds.


He also got a pretty timely offensive board at the end of the game and successfully flew out to get a heand up on a 3 point attempt despite starting off underneath the basket. This definately was his jitters game. I think he was just nervous. He'll bounce back tomarrow.


----------



## Dumpy

reganomics813 said:


> Meh, they were alright. Augustine is a nice player, and Diener loves to shooty. Nobody else on their team was all that amazing. Marcus and Eric had their way with far inferior competetion tonight, not to take anything away from either of them but the Magic weren't all that good at all.


didn't redick play?


----------



## JCB

I can't believe how long this game thread is.

Imagine how long the season game threads will be this year.


----------



## JCB

Dumpy said:


> didn't redick play?


 I don't think so. Wasn't his back thing still a concern?


----------



## reganomics813

Dumpy said:


> didn't redick play?


Nope cuz of his back.


----------



## SwampDragons

Josh has potential- I think that he can learn a few things and become adequate offensively. He will be a good rebounder and defender. 

I hope he hits the weight room a little bit before camp in October.


----------



## Dumpy

reganomics813 said:


> He also got a pretty timely offensive board at the end of the game and successfully flew out to get a heand up on a 3 point attempt despite starting off underneath the basket. This definately was his jitters game. I think he was just nervous. He'll bounce back tomarrow.


I saw that. I'll repeat what I've said before; his critics say that he plays like he isn't motivated, but I don't think that's the case when he plays defense. He has his limitations, but he is pretty mobile for a big guy. I doubt they have more than a couple of set plays--if that--so it is hard to evaluate a guy like Boone, whose value comes from setting picks and moving to the right spot without the ball.


----------



## jarkid

Marcus WIlliams NO.1


----------



## fruitcake

spork65 said:


> There'll be recap here. I don't know about a box score


Pepsi Pro Summer League - Statistics
Statistics will be available after each Summer League game for all six teams. The 2006 Pepsi Pro Summer League runs from July 10-14 at the Magic practice courts at the RDV Sportsplex.

http://www.nba.com/magic/news/06summerleague_stats.html


----------



## bballfreak524

New Jersey Nets 84, Orlando Magic 80

After a four and a half hour wait, the Orlando Magic kicked off their 2006 summer league scoring the game’s first points against New Jersey, but the Nets outlasted the Magic 86-82 in a back-and-fourth battle to wrap up the inaugural day of the 2006 Pepsi Pro Summer League.

*The Nets Marcus Williams led all scorers with 24 points, on an impressive 9-for-15 (.600) shooting mark while also dishing out 12 assists, which marked the only double-double of the day’s action.*

New Jersey took the early lead, holding a 22-17 advantage after the first quarter, with the Nets shooting an impressive 9-for-13 (.692) in that frame.

Travis Diener came out strong in the second quarter, scoring 10 of his 12 first half points including two three-pointers, which cut the deficit to two at halftime at 41-43. Erik Daniels also played an inspired second quarter, coming off the bench and scoring five, while also chipping in two rebounds and two steals.

Trailing 65-67 entering the final quarter, Marcin Gortat brought the entire Magic bench to their feet with a thunderous dunk over three Nets players to knot the score at 67. The teams continued to trade baskets with the Magic leading 76-75 with 3:22 to play.

With the Magic leading 80-79, Williams knocked down a three with 47 seconds left to spark the Nets 7-2 run that sealed the victory. Overall, the Nets shot 54.4% (31-for-57), including 54.5% (6-for-11) from behind the arc while the Magic shot 43.2% (32-for-74) from the field. Gortat’s 15 points led the Magic, with four others reaching double figures (Diener – 14, Rich Melzer, Matt Walsh, Alpha Bangura – 10).

- Jason Wallace 

http://www.nba.com/magic/news/2006_Summer_League_New_Jersey-184213-800.html


----------



## Aurelino

Marcus with 24/12 on .600 shooting.

http://www.nba.com/magic/news/2006_Summer_League_New_Jersey-184213-800.html


----------



## Vincanity15311

n e one grab a box score?


----------



## 7M3

one dime off


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

Vincanity15311 said:


> n e one grab a box score?


I think they will have boxscore/statistics after all games have played for that day!


----------



## jarkid

Marcus Williams is the jumpshots version of Kidd.


----------



## Dumpy

650 posts for a summer league game.

Wow.

that's more posts than the Heat board had during the ENTIRE finals, I think.


----------



## Vincanity15311

KiddFan4eva5 said:


> I think they will have boxscore/statistics after all games have played for that day!


but the day is over!


----------



## jarkid

Dumpy said:


> 650 posts for a summer league game.
> 
> Wow.
> 
> that's more posts than the Heat board had during the ENTIRE finals, I think.


ya, i wonder that why there are more people on this board during the summer league than the playoffs time.


----------



## Vincanity15311

jarkid said:


> ya, i wonder that why there are more people on this board during the summer league than the playoffs time.



well we are at our computers cuz thats the only way we can watch the summer league


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

Vincanity15311 said:


> but the day is over!


Then i have no clue!


----------



## jkidd_05

what is the link for the pepsi summer leagues games...thnx


----------



## HB

jkidd_05 said:


> what is the link for the pepsi summer leagues games...thnx


It was right on the NBA main page. I think the games start at 3 tomorrow, so check that out


----------



## lukewarmplay

ghoti said:


> I am now at Newark Airport, about to board a plane to sunny Orlando, Florida - home of the Pepsi Pro Summer League!
> 
> Even though I currently have no method of getting in, I may drive over there anyway.
> 
> Perhaps I can enjoy a beverage with Vonteego Cummings or hit the drive thrus with Marcus and Eric Williams.


so, did you get arrested trying to sneak in?


----------



## eddymac

Marcus Williams had 24 and 12 :jawdrop:


----------



## knickstorm

is thsi gonna be televised?


----------

